
Yes, Uber Drivers Are Rating You. Welcome to the Future of Reviews - BIackSwan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141018152152-1665462-yes-uber-drivers-are-rating-you-welcome-to-the-future-of-reviews?trk=nus-cha-roll-art-title
======
fizzbatter
Part of me worries about a world where you, as a consumer, have a hard time
getting services because of some hidden rating that you cannot shake... But,
with that said, i think this is the first time i feel satisfied with consumer
accountability.

For far too long i feel like people have become entitled in their "consumer
rights". Always being treated as "right", and knowing that they (the consumer)
have power over the other. People can get used to this, and start to treat the
person on the otherside of the service poorly. I dislike this greatly.

Don't get me wrong, as a consumer we have a ton of power, and it is our money
afterall. But i also think something that may keep us more human, might be a
good thing.

